# Red Poppy On Yellow



## cgipson1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Finished image at  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/291374-redo-red-poppy-yellow.html




Red Poppy on Yellow by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 14, 2012)

I can see people buying this    I like the warmth and the detail and the simplicity. Very nice!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 14, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> I can see people buying this    I like the warmth and the detail and the simplicity. Very nice!



You are too kind!     Thank you!


----------



## EDL (Jul 14, 2012)

Not for me, the yellow is a bit much.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 14, 2012)

EDL said:


> Not for me, the yellow is a bit much.



Thanks.. appreciate the comment! Do you think a different background would make a difference? Like a dark blue or something?


----------



## Desi (Jul 15, 2012)

Very nice.  The yellow does compete with the flower for my eye's attention, but I'm not sure that I would change anything as it sets the overall mood.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 15, 2012)

I like it - great experiment.   A nice, sharp and simple image.  If you have other backgrounds, it would be an interesting experiment, if only for your own information, to try it on other coloured backgrounds.  For example, if you used a complimentary colour, based on a colour wheel, then it would be interesting to see this on a green background - have a look at some of the ideas for colour schemes here - Basic color schemes: Color Theory Introduction.  My 0.02¢ FWIW.
______________
WesternGuy


----------



## Forkie (Jul 15, 2012)

Very nice!  Personally I think I would've liked more stem, but apart from that it's great.  And I agree with PinkDoor, this is a very marketable image!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 15, 2012)

WesternGuy said:


> I like it - great experiment.   A nice, sharp and simple image.  If you have other backgrounds, it would be an interesting experiment, if only for your own information, to try it on other coloured backgrounds.
> ______________
> WesternGuy



^I agree with this. I like the image as it is, and like PinkDoor, I could see it printed and hanging on the wall.  At first, I thought the yellow background was too much, too overpowering, but actually it's the overpowering yellow AND orange that really make this different and interesting, I think. 
Still, it might be interesting to see what a different background would do to change the overall atmosphere of the photo.  Perhaps even a "series" of the same photo with different colored backgrounds?

EDIT: I just figured out why it's strangely attractive to me with those bright colors. It makes me think of a Georgia O'Keefe painting!


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 15, 2012)

I like++


----------



## SCraig (Jul 15, 2012)

EDL said:


> Not for me, the yellow is a bit much.


I have to agree, Charlie.  I don't like the color of the background but I'm not sure what would be more complimentary.  Blue maybe, beige possibly.  I'm not sure.  Excellent exposure, excellent detail in the bloom, I just don't like the background color.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Desi said:


> Very nice.  The yellow does compete with the flower for my eye's attention, but I'm not sure that I would change anything as it sets the overall mood.



Thanks Desi... Always appreciated!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

WesternGuy said:


> I like it - great experiment.   A nice, sharp and simple image.  If you have other backgrounds, it would be an interesting experiment, if only for your own information, to try it on other coloured backgrounds.  For example, if you used a complimentary colour, based on a colour wheel, then it would be interesting to see this on a green background - have a look at some of the ideas for colour schemes here - Basic color schemes: Color Theory Introduction.  My 0.02¢ FWIW.
> ______________
> WesternGuy



I had considered the complimentary color setup... but wanted to try the yellow for the very reason that does clash a bit. I am thinking about a series of these... and will definitely do different backgrounds! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Forkie said:


> Very nice!  Personally I think I would've liked more stem, but apart from that it's great.  And I agree with PinkDoor, this is a very marketable image!



Forkie, thank you! I don't normally shoot for Marketable.. but have no objection to that at all. I have a gallery (Friend owns it) in CA that asked for some vivid florals... this was a first attempt. It needs some polishing...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

sm4him said:


> WesternGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I like it - great experiment.   A nice, sharp and simple image.  If you have other backgrounds, it would be an interesting experiment, if only for your own information, to try it on other coloured backgrounds.
> ...



Sharon.. Thank you! Never thought a shot of mine would be compare to O'Keefe...lol!  I am glad you like it!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> I like++




I am glad! And thank you for your input... very welcome!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

SCraig said:


> EDL said:
> 
> 
> > Not for me, the yellow is a bit much.
> ...



Thanks, Scott! I had an idea of what I wanted.. and this was close! The contrast is what I like about it. This is actually a focus stack, with my macro lens.... lol! I will be shooting more!  Thanks for the comments!


----------



## raygunboost (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd buy this if I saw it on a store and hang it in my bedroom. Hopefully it will lighten up the stink lol.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 25, 2012)

raygunboost said:


> I'd buy this if I saw it on a store and hang it in my bedroom. Hopefully it will lighten up the stink lol.



They are for sale! If you would like to PM me a desired size, I would be glad to quote you a price.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 27, 2012)

I took Bitter Jeweler's advice.. and finished the image like this:




Red Poppy on Orange by CGipson Photography, on Flickr

I am taking the border color from some of the existing color in the photo... I think that makes it more compatible.


----------



## invisible (Jul 28, 2012)

Thumbs up from me, Charlie. Pretty cool. 

(If you're going to market this series, you really need to use raygunboost's unique selling proposition: "Lighten up the stink," a winner in my book.)​


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

invisible said:


> Thumbs up from me, Charlie. Pretty cool.
> 
> (If you're going to market this series, you really need to use raygunboost's unique selling proposition: "Lighten up the stink," a winner in my book.)​



Thanks, Federico.. Nice of you to say so! I may have to look into that.. must have missed it! lol!

EDIT: (lol! Ok.. three posts up... I did miss it! That is funny!)


----------



## cguron (Jul 28, 2012)

For the simplicity of the composition I like the picture.  What did you use to create the background?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

cguron said:


> For the simplicity of the composition I like the picture.  What did you use to create the background?



I initially shot this against some yellow background cloth I have, and underexposed it a bit to give orange. But I was getting a gradient, since the flash coverage was not perfect. So I choose a color from the original background and did a fill on the rest in photoshop. I am now shooting the backgrounds on white (at 255)... and then photoshop backgrounds into it. Just much easier to deal with. (one flash/diffuser on subject.. one bare flash on background.)


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 28, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Finished image at  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/291374-redo-red-poppy-yellow.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's just a failed effort. The flower is lost in the background...


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Finished image at  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/291374-redo-red-poppy-yellow.html
> ...



Funny! Some people who have been shooting longer than you really like it!


----------

